# suche kleine ide - bitte um empfehlungen



## Guest (3. Jan 2006)

wie der titel schon sagt bin ich auf der suche nach einer kleinen ide.

sicher - eclipse ist schon was tolles und bietet einen großen funktionsumfang, aber ich denke es geht nicht nur mir so das ich manchmal einfach ne kleinere ide gebrauchen könnte.

im prinzip bräuchte ich nicht mehr als :
- syntax highlighting
- projekt - unterstützung
- evtl. möglichkeit z.B. junit etc. mitzuverwenden (als plugin oder integriert)

Auto-Codecompletion oder so was brauch ich gar nicht, auch irgendwelche automatische klammersetzung etc. ist unnötig.

wie ihr seht brauch ich eine recht kleine ide , die nicht viel speicherplatz frisst. 

vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar tipps für mich. danke.


----------



## Roar (3. Jan 2006)

schau mal hier: http://jcreator.com/
oder hier: http://gexperts.com/


----------



## Gast (3. Jan 2006)

danke, gel scheint ganz gut zu sein und entspricht größtenteils meinen vorstellungen


----------



## thE_29 (4. Jan 2006)

JOE gibts auch noch!

http://www.javaeditor.de/


----------



## mic_checker (4. Jan 2006)

ich kann GEL auch empfehlen. V.a. da ich auch JUnit nutze und du damit Tests ausführen kannst. Es ist ausreichend gut konfigurierbar und dennoch einfach zu bedienen. Auch wenn in Bezug auf JUnit komische Effekte auftauchen (dazu vielleicht mehr in nem andern Thread wenn ich den Fehler nicht finde).

mit JOE hab ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht,manchmal  hat er "von sich aus" den compiler verstellt, manchmal gabs probleme bei der automatischen einfügung von klammern etc. pp.
In unserer FH ist neben Eclipse auch JOE installiert , da vergeht kaum eine Stunde wo es in den Übungsstunden keine Probleme damit gibt. 

Wir hatten damals mal RealJ, wird allerdings seit geraumer Zeit nicht weiterentwickelt, integrierte Unterstützung von JUnit ist auch nicht vorhanden, allerdings ist es eine sehr kleine IDE mit Projektunterstützung und Syntax Highlighting.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Jan 2006)

Also wir hatten in der Schule auch JOE und es ging super...

DAU DAU :bae:


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2006)

Ich mach mal zu, da kommt eh nix Vernünftiges mehr. :roll:
Es gibt außerdem eine Suchfunktion, da werden mehrere Editoren besprochen.

*geschlossen*


----------

